
Principles Of Minimalist Web Design - bearwithclaws
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/05/13/principles-of-minimalist-web-design-with-examples/
======
blehn
The problem with this article (other than the usual SM lack of substance) is
that almost all the examples are portfolio sites for artists and designers.
How about showing these principles applied to more complex projects -
applications, e-commerce sites, corporate sites, admin systems, etc?

~~~
irondavycole
This is the problem with most SM articles and with most web design sites in
general. I say this as someone who is featured in this post. Portfolio sites
have a perfect reason to be minimal: the work comes first.

But that's what you get from an article that takes an aesthetic and works
backwards — the exact opposite of a good design process.

~~~
iamdave
I think at least 80% of the links in this article have been featured on SM
before, actually.

Source: [http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/04/25/55-minimal-
black-...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/04/25/55-minimal-black-and-
white-web-designs-to-inspire-you/)

------
megamark16
I like this part: "Subtract Until It Breaks". It's easy to put stuff on a page
or in an app because someone might need it, but when you start really limiting
yourself it forces you to put it (be it a button or some text, whatever) where
it's most intuitive, not just blast it all over the site.

~~~
bobbyi
That should be the only one listed. What sort of minimalist needs seven
principles?

------
kadavy
Lots of cool examples, but I wouldn't call these "principles."

The Real Principles of Minimalist Web Design: Size, Weight, Contrast, Texture,
Proportion, and Respect for the Medium.

------
aleem
[http://aleembawany.com/2008/12/04/minimalist-design-
guidelin...](http://aleembawany.com/2008/12/04/minimalist-design-guidelines/)

------
grk
I think you could just randomly shuffle the 'examples' and they would make
just as much sense.

~~~
akaalias
So agreed. Yes.

------
MWinther
Interesting reading, but way too many examples dilute the message.

